# Windows 8 ist "eine Katastrophe für alle" - Valves Gabe Newell über das Microsoft-Betriebssystem



## roobers (26. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8 ist "eine Katastrophe für alle" - Valves Gabe Newell über das Microsoft-Betriebssystem* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8 ist "eine Katastrophe für alle" - Valves Gabe Newell über das Microsoft-Betriebssystem


----------



## LostHero (26. Juli 2012)

> "eine Katastrophe für jeden, der mit der PC-Branche zu tun hat"



Mein Reden! Exakt die Meinung habe ich auch, seit dem ich das erste mal diese bescheuerte Metro Oberfläche gesehen habe. Das wird ein 2tes Windows Vista, evtl sogar schlimmer.


----------



## DocFraggle (26. Juli 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Mein Reden! Exakt die Meinung habe ich auch, seit dem ich das erste mal diese bescheuerte Metro Oberfläche gesehen habe. Das wird ein 2tes Windows Vista, evtl sogar schlimmer.


Dito!


----------



## Raffnek30000 (26. Juli 2012)

da hat der man wohl recht mit seiner linux meinung. das sellbe denke ich auch schon seit eiwigkeiten. ein grund warum ms die directx schnittstelle unter verschluss hält und garantiert nie öffnen wird, das wäre der tot vom windows


----------



## matrixfehler (26. Juli 2012)

Mir kommt kein Windows8 auf den Rechner. Und wenn Valve mit Steam wirklich Spiele Linuxfähig macht, dann bin ich von Microdoof so schnell weg, wie es halt geht.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Und das Lustige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ihr alle sofort glaubt, Gabe meint mit der Katastrophe die Metro-Oberfläche.

Ein kleiner Hinweis: Der gute Mann spricht von der stetigen Bewegung von einer Offenen Plattform hin zu einer geschlossenen (Win RT) und eben auch die Andeutung davon (Microsofts App-Store).

@Raffnek30000
Dass Linux nicht in die Puschen kommt hat sicher viele Gründe, aber DirectX ist wohl kaum mit von der Partie.


----------



## Seebaer (26. Juli 2012)

Bei mir kommt auch kein WIN 8 auf den PC.


----------



## bLah1o (26. Juli 2012)

Er hat schon Recht: Für mich sind Spiele der einzige wirkliche Grund meinen PC neu zu booten zwischen meiner Linux und Windoof Distribution. Sehr nervig, ein Steam für Linux wäre großartig!


----------



## German_Ripper (26. Juli 2012)

Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Höre hier nur polemischen Mist aber Herr Newell begründet nicht warum ein Windows 8 so schlecht sein sollte. Wo genau sind die Nachteile? Das MacOS ist auch stark nach außen hin abgeschirmt. Und? Nur weil sich Herr Newell nach Microsoft etwas ausrichten muss ist das noch lange kein Untergang. Jeder der auf IOS entwickelt muss sich auch nach Apple richten. Ein wenig Flexibilität könnte man von Valve schon erwarten.


----------



## MrBigX (26. Juli 2012)

Die fehlenden Spiele sind definitiv nicht das einzige oder gar das größte Problem an Linux.
Wenn sie es wären, warum sehen wir Linux dann nicht viel öfter auf Bürorechnern?


----------



## Stroiner (26. Juli 2012)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Höre hier nur polemischen Mist aber Herr Newell begründet nicht warum ein Windows 8 so schlecht sein sollte. Wo genau sind die Nachteile? Das MacOS ist auch stark nach außen hin abgeschirmt. Und? Nur weil sich Herr Newell nach Microsoft etwas ausrichten muss ist das noch lange kein Untergang. Jeder der auf IOS entwickelt muss sich auch nach Apple richten. Ein wenig Flexibilität könnte man von Valve schon erwarten.


 
Er ist Amerikaner, natürlich gibt es da nur Polemik.
Worauf er aber anspricht ist, dass Microsoft als Pionier im PC Bereich die Innovationen zurückschraubt und sich des Geldes wegen auf den mobilen Sektor konzentriert.
Windows 8 wird viele Bedienelemente beinhalten, die für Tablets ganz praktisch und auch sinnvoll sind, den PC Markt aber nicht weiter vorantreiben.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Spiele sind definitiv nicht das einzige oder gar das größte Problem an Linux.
> Wenn sie es wären, warum sehen wir Linux dann nicht viel öfter auf Bürorechnern?


 
Auauau, diese Frage darfst du nicht stellen, denn darauf haben die Linuxer eine nahezu perfekt durchdachte Antwort.

Microsoft ist so gross, mächtig und reich geworden, indem es Unsummen an Bestechungsgeldern an diverse Unternehmen, Behörden und natürlich die OEM-Partner bezahlt, damit diese die minderwertigen und teuren Microsoft-Produkte auch nutzen.
Nur leider scheinen diese Bestechungszahlungen in keiner Bilanz auf, obwohl sie es müssten.

Wer von den über 90% der PC-Nutzter will den Windows tatsächlich wirklich nutzen? Die hätten alle lieber Linux, weil das so unglaublich viel besser ist als dieses "Windoof".

Man sollte sich mal überlegen, warum grosse Softwarefirmen wie Adobe, nicht gewillt sind, ihr Angebot auf Linux auszudehnen.
Wie bei Andorid spielt hier z.B. auch die Fragmentierung eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2012)

eine begründung hält newell offenbar nicht für nötig.


----------



## Briareos (26. Juli 2012)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Höre hier nur polemischen Mist aber Herr Newell begründet nicht warum ein Windows 8 so schlecht sein sollte. Wo genau sind die Nachteile? Das MacOS ist auch stark nach außen hin abgeschirmt. Und?


Genau das ist der Punkt, den der gute Herr Newell kritisiert. Wenn man sich das Interview genau durchliest, kritisiert er nicht nur Microsoft und deren Windows 8, sondern im selben Atemzug auch Apple mit seiner geschlossenen iOS Plattform. Und in diesem einen Punkt bin ich persönlich völlig seiner Meinung (auch wenn mich die Apfel-Jünger dafür steinigen werden): Je offener eine Plattform, desto höher die Innovationsdichte und -geschwindigkeit. Ein geschlossenes System ist, alles in allem betrachtet, immer ein Schritt zurück.



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Nur weil sich Herr Newell nach Microsoft etwas ausrichten muss ist das noch lange kein Untergang. Jeder der auf IOS entwickelt muss sich auch nach Apple richten. Ein wenig Flexibilität könnte man von Valve schon erwarten.


Das kann man genauso gut anders herum sehen: Wenn Microsoft und Apple im Sinne der Kunden denken und handeln würden, könnte man dann nicht auch von ihnen ein wenig mehr Flexibilität erwarten?

@topic
Bei Windows ist seit Jahrzehnte (fast) immer nur jede zweite Version wirklich gut nutzbar, und da Windows 7 (zumindest bei mir) wirklich ungewöhnlich gut läuft, siehts dunkel aus für den Nachfolger.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Microsoft ist so gross, mächtig und reich geworden, indem es Unsummen an Bestechungsgeldern an diverse Unternehmen, Behörden und natürlich die OEM-Partner bezahlt, damit diese die minderwertigen und teuren Microsoft-Produkte auch nutzen.



Beweise? Quelle? Stand an irgendeiner Mitarbeitertoilettentrennwand?


----------



## Kwengie (26. Juli 2012)

irgendwie verstehe ich diesen guten Mann nicht, denn nach meinen bisherigen Wissen sollen sehr wenig bis gar keine Spiele auf Linux-Rechnern laufen, weil die Kompatibilität einfach nicht gegeben ist/ war.
Natürlich kann sich dies geändert haben und der Grund, warum ich nicht zu Linux gewechselt bin, daß Windows-Anwendungen wie Word gar nicht liefen. Das war vor Jahren...

... aber ich muß ihm recht geben, daß Windows 8 für den heimischen PC, also nicht die mobile Version, eine Katastrophe darstellt.
Linux könnte als Alternativ-Betriebssystem vieles an Boden gewinnen.

Ich persönlich brauch und will für meinen "Büro"Rechner keine Kacheloptik haben; ich will den alten herkömmlichen Desktop mit Taskleiste und Startbutten haben, alles, was dazu gehört. Es ist einfach ein Unding, den Desktop nun als sogenanntes "App" (für mich einfach HandySprache!) aufrufen zu müssen und ständig zur tollen Kacheloptik zu zwitschen. Wie soll es funktionieren, wenn ich mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig arbeite?
Außerdem will ich mein Windows so einrichten, wie ich es haben möchte und nicht, wie Microsoft uns das vorschreibt.
Schon mit Win7 bin ich auf Kriegsfuß, was den Betrieb des Heimnetzes anbelangt und ich will keine bunte Taskleiste voller Icons haben, nur weil Microsoft die Schnellstartleiste in Win7 gestrichen hat.
Warum kann man sein Windows nicht mehr individuell einrichten, wie seine Wohnung auch?

Und nun ja, ich bevorzuge ein buntes, toll aussehendes Windows.



PS:
mit Vista bin ich bestens zurecht gekommen und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit diesem BS.
... weiß gar nicht, warum so viele rummosern... *grübel*
Aber um Win8 werde ich einen Bogen machen bzw. dieses OS wie die Pest meiden und das ist das erste Betriebssystem aus dem Hause Microsoft, mit dem ich so verfahre.


@Stroiner:
und genau aus diesem Grunde werden die anderen Betriebssysteme ihr Nischendasein beenden, weil der neue Microsoft-Boss den PC als Recheneinheit vernachlässigt. Das ist in meinen Augen ein ganz großer Fehler.
Dies kann jetzt nur ein Vorteil von Win7 sein, da dieses Betriebssystem die Zeit eines Win8 überleben wird..


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Beweise? Quelle? Stand an irgendeiner Mitarbeitertoilettentrennwand?


 
Ein Insider namens Marco Ironius hat mir diese Weisheiten geflüstert.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (26. Juli 2012)

Oh,

Wie barmherzig. Natürlich. Linux  gammelt nur so vor sich hin, weil die ganzen Games nicht auf Linux laufen. Das ist ihm aber auch erst in den Sinn gekommen, seid er seine Absatzzahlen in Gefahr sieht. Heuchler.

Ich krieg diese abgefuckten Egoisten nicht mehr ab. Jahrzehntelang ist dieses Problem bekannt, nie wurde dagegen etwas unternommen, aber jetzt auf einmal kümmert man sich um die Zukunft "Linux"? Solchen Arscheigen sollte man per DRM den Zugang zu Open Source Software schlicht sperren, wenn das möglich wäre.

Heuchler. Allesamt. Lügner und Beschöniger noch dazu. Der Fuchs beisst sich gerade selbst in den Schwanz. Jetzt jault er. Aber nur solange er nicht merkt, dass es sein eigener Schwanz ist.

Lügner, Heuchler, allesamt!


----------



## der-jan (26. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine begründung hält newell offenbar nicht für nötig.


ich finde das was übersetzt im pcg text steht ist schon recht wirr


> "Ich glaube, dass wir einige der besten PC-Hersteller und Erstausrüster, die den Markt verlassen werden, verlieren.


 " was soll denn das heißen? wenn hersteller den markt verlassen verliert man sie natürlich

btw kam gabe damals nicht selbst von microsoft oder waren das andere? ich meine es so in erinnerung zu haben daß ehemalige microsoft leute damals valve gegründet hätten


----------



## templartassadar (26. Juli 2012)

Unser komplettes Schulnetzwerk ist mit Debian aufgesetzt. Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die "älteren Generationen" mit wenig Ahnung von der Materie damit schlecht zurechtkommen. Im Grunde funktioniert es einwandrei, aber so wird z. B. Open Office als "blödes Linux" verunglimpft "bei Windows geht das viel besser" Und ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund: Die Menschen sind einfach Windows viel zu sehr gewöhnt und wollen aus Prinzip nicht mit anderen OS arbeiten.

ps: Da unser Netzwerkadmin die Schule verlässt bekommen wir wieder Windows was ich sehr schade finde


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Juli 2012)

Windows 8 ist nur für PC-Nutzer eine Katastrophe, die mehr machen, als im Internet zu surfen. Die Casual-Nutzer haben also keinen Grund, gleich die Krise zu kriegen. Und alle anderen werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einen großen Bogen um das Upgrade/die Anschaffung machen. Was soll also die ganze Panikmache?


----------



## gamersince1984 (26. Juli 2012)

Das gleiche kann auch über sein Steam sagen.


----------



## Meckermann (26. Juli 2012)

Ich halte Gabe Newel zwar für einen windigen Kriminellen aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Anderer Gedanke:
Wozu brauchen Spieleentwickler noch Steam (40% Gewinnabgabe) wenn sie mit dem App-Store weit mehr Menschen erreichen und "nur" 30 bzw. 20% Ihres Gewinns abgeben müssen?

Ich glaube das wird das eigentliche Problem von Gabe und der Grund für eine Linux-Steam sein.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine begründung hält newell offenbar nicht für nötig.


 
naja, ich muss bei der Aussage irgendwo an die PS3 denken


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Steam (40% Gewinnabgabe)


 
wo hast du diese zahl her?


----------



## gamersince1984 (26. Juli 2012)

Valve nutzt ja nur die Dummheit der Menschen aus, die sich ohne sich zu hinterfragen, von einem System wie Steam abhängig machen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. Juli 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist nur für PC-Nutzer eine Katastrophe, die mehr machen, als im Internet zu surfen. Die Casual-Nutzer haben also keinen Grund, gleich die Krise zu kriegen. Und alle anderen werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einen großen Bogen um das Upgrade/die Anschaffung machen. Was soll also die ganze Panikmache?



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich denke, dass Win8 genauso floppen wird wie Vista. Diese Kacheloberfläche mag für Touchscreens ganz nett sein, aber die Welt der Computer besteht eben nicht nur aus Tablets und Smartphones. Casual Anwender wird das wenig stören, aber alle die mehr am PC machen als im Internet surfen und gelegentlich mal nen Flashgame auf Facebook zocken werden das Ding schlicht ignorieren.


----------



## Tomrok (26. Juli 2012)

Der Mann hat Recht wenn es um das neue Windows geht: Es ist schrecklich! Wie kann man nach einem erforgreichen und meines Erachtes super Betriebssystem wie Windows 7 denn mit sowas kommen?!?! Es stösst jeden vor den Kopf, der einen PC mit Maus und Tastatur nutzt bzw. damit spielt. Davon mal abgesehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass soviel Menschen einen Touchscreen zu Hause am PC hängen haben um die ganzen "tollen" Funktionen nutzen zu können...


----------



## Corsa500 (26. Juli 2012)

templartassadar schrieb:


> Unser komplettes Schulnetzwerk ist mit Debian aufgesetzt. Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die "älteren Generationen" mit wenig Ahnung von der Materie damit schlecht zurechtkommen. Im Grunde funktioniert es einwandrei, aber so wird z. B. Open Office als "blödes Linux" verunglimpft "bei Windows geht das viel besser" Und ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund: Die Menschen sind einfach Windows viel zu sehr gewöhnt und wollen aus Prinzip nicht mit anderen OS arbeiten.
> 
> ps: Da unser Netzwerkadmin die Schule verlässt bekommen wir wieder Windows was ich sehr schade finde


 
Was hat Open Office mit Linux zu tun? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit einem anderen OS als Windows gearbeitet und nutze privat auch nur Open Office dabei... Und die wenigen Male die ich irgerndwo anders mit dem Windows Office gearbeitet hab hatte ich eigentlich das Gefühl die Unterschiede für Normalnutzer gingen so gegen Null


----------



## spekedaja (26. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch der typische Windows Rhythmus, schlechtes Betriebssystem gutes Betriebssystem das ist seit 95 so, ausgenommen die ganzen Server Geschichten.
Sobald Steam für Linux raus ist werd ich mein System eh komplett umkrempeln!


----------



## shippy74 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich schon eine Zeitlang nicht mehr an Linux versucht, aber ich kann mich noch gut erinnern was das früher für ein Mist war da Hardware richtig zum laufen zu bekommen. Da hat Windows den Vorteil das man meist einfach ne EXE ausführt und das Ding läuft, bei Win7 gehts ja noch einfacher. Ich schätze das 80% der normalen PC Nutzer überhaupt kein Plan von Installation oder Hardware haben, was wollen die also mit Linux?
Wer Linux mag und sich damit auskennt kann es ja gerne installieren und seine "Vorteile" genießen, der Rest der Anwender setzt eben weiter auf Windows.
Man sollte mal überlegen das Ohne Microsoft und Windows sich der PC nie zu dem entwickelt hätte was er heute ist. Von daher kann ich Microsoft auch gut Verstehen wenn sie ihr Ding machen und versuchen noch nen Markt (Apps) neben dem BS schaffen.
Die ganzen Jahre war Windows die Plattform auf die Steam/Valve gesetzt hat und plötzlich haben die Linux entdeckt und auf einmal ist alles Schrott... 
Steam/Valve ist mit Sicherheit die Letzte Firma auf der Welt,wegen der ich auf Linux umsteigen würde.


----------



## hifumi (26. Juli 2012)

Hm, meines Erachtens hätte es schon gereicht, Windows 8 nicht 8 sondern einfach "mobile" oder so zu nennen. Nicht als den nächsten Schritt, sondern als eine Alternative. Dazu hätte es natürlich auch entsprechend vermarktet werden müssen.

Ich denke worauf Newell hinaus will ist ja aber nicht die Benutzeroberfläche des neuen Windows, sondern, dass es sich auch mehr in Richtung eines geschlossenen Systems bewegt, wie die Handy OS oder der ganze Apple Mist. Und er sagt, dass Valve und auch firmen wie Google nur deswegen erfolgreich sein konnten, weil sie offene Systeme hatten in denen sie ihre Ideen umsetzen konnten.

“In order for innovation to happen, a bunch of things that aren’t happening on closed platforms need to occur. Valve wouldn’t exist today without the PC, or Epic, or Zynga, or Google. They all wouldn’t have existed without the openness of the platform. There’s a strong tempation to close the platform, because they look at what they can accomplish when they limit the competitors’ access to the platform, and they say ‘That’s really exciting.’”

btw was Linux angeht: Liegt es nicht auch daran, dass einfach keine Marketingkraft dahinter steckt? Es zieht ja niemand Gewinn daraus, soweit ich weiß, also wird Linux hauptsächlich Mund-zu-Mund propagiert. Es gibt ja nichtmal DAS eine Linux, oder die Firma die Linux herstellt oder was auch immer. Der ganze Hintergrund ist doch ein ganz anderer als wenn konkret eine Firma hinter einem Produkt steht und dieses unter die Leute bringen will.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (26. Juli 2012)

wenn man sich so die kommentare durchliest weiss man ja auch gleich wartum alle welt windows benutzt... ihr habt echt kein plan omfg

ja es liegt an directx und da die entwickler keine lust haben offene schnittstellen zu nnutzen (valve hat mit hl2 diese gestrichen glaube ich, also selber schuld. vollpfosten gabe) wird sich auch nix ändern.

was büros angeht, es wird dort nicht benutzt weil derjenige der es entscheidet win nimmt da er keine ahnung hat und/oder seine mitarbeiter und deshalb sich so entscheidet.  linux kann ALLES was win auch kann. es läuft ja auch auf der selben hardware, also warum sollte es nicht gehen. mal nachdenken vor dem posten würde auch mal helfen....

und wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal f***** halten.


----------



## dangee (26. Juli 2012)

ihr wisst schon, dass win 8 auch einen 0815 dektop hat? hier wird ja so getan, als ob es nur noch kacheln gäbe... wtf


----------



## danthe (26. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon eine Zeitlang nicht mehr an Linux versucht, aber ich kann mich noch gut erinnern was das früher für ein Mist war da Hardware richtig zum laufen zu bekommen. Da hat Windows den Vorteil das man meist einfach ne EXE ausführt und das Ding läuft, bei Win7 gehts ja noch einfacher. Ich schätze das 80% der normalen PC Nutzer überhaupt kein Plan von Installation oder Hardware haben, was wollen die also mit Linux?


 
Das hängt aber auch von der Distribution ab. Ubuntu, das deswegen wahrscheinlich einer der erfolgreichsten Varianten ist, ist in meinen Augen wirklich idiotensicher. Dank der wachsenden Popularität gibt es dort fast alles an Treibern und die klassischen Casualnutzer, die keinen Webserver aufstellen wollen oder irgendwelche sehr speziellen Programme brauchen, brauchen nicht einmal zu wissen, was dieses "Terminal", von dem sie immer hören, sein soll.


----------



## Mothman (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sJUDx7iEJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



XDXD


----------



## templartassadar (26. Juli 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Was hat Open Office mit Linux zu tun? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit einem anderen OS als Windows gearbeitet und nutze privat auch nur Open Office dabei... Und die wenigen Male die ich irgerndwo anders mit dem Windows Office gearbeitet hab hatte ich eigentlich das Gefühl die Unterschiede für Normalnutzer gingen so gegen Null



Das ist es ja. Es hat gar nichts miteinander zu tun, und trotzdem wird Linux dafür "verantwortlich" gemacht wenn irgendetwas nicht funktioniert. So ist es zumindest aus meinen Erfahrungen


----------



## devflash (26. Juli 2012)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> ja es liegt an directx und da die entwickler keine lust haben offene schnittstellen zu nnutzen (valve hat mit hl2 diese gestrichen glaube ich, also selber schuld. vollpfosten gabe) wird sich auch nix ändern.



freak out 

Schon einmal versucht was mit ogl zu machen!? 
Wenn ja dann solltest du wissen warum die großen Entwickler diese Schnittstelle z.B. kaum noch benutzen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2012)

Nicht nur, dass mir Win 8 nicht gefallen hat, sondern das Microsoft z.B. sich das Recht herausnimmt, auch einfach Apps von dem PC löschen zu dürfen. Sowas find' ich schon krass. Allein das sollte schon boykottiert werden.
Für mich kommt das jedenfalls nicht in Frage. Ich hoffe, sie machen dann ein anständiges Win 9. So lange es möglich ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch Win 7 nutzen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> wenn man sich so die kommentare durchliest weiss man ja auch gleich wartum alle welt windows benutzt... ihr habt echt kein plan omfg


Und weil alle Welt "keinen Plan" hat, findet Linux auch kaum Verwendung. Die Leute sind zu dumm für Linux.



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> ja es liegt an directx und da die entwickler keine lust haben offene schnittstellen zu nnutzen (valve hat mit hl2 diese gestrichen glaube ich, also selber schuld. vollpfosten gabe) wird sich auch nix ändern.



Warum haben sie wohl keine Lust?



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> was büros angeht, es wird dort nicht benutzt weil derjenige der es entscheidet win nimmt da er keine ahnung hat und/oder seine mitarbeiter und deshalb sich so entscheidet.  linux kann ALLES was win auch kann. es läuft ja auch auf der selben hardware, also warum sollte es nicht gehen. mal nachdenken vor dem posten würde auch mal helfen....


Linux kann alles was Win auch kann... Da ist datsächlich etwas wahres dran.
Aber die Programme, die Linux zur Verfügung stehen können nichtmal Ansatzweise das, was die Gegenstücke auf Windows können.

z.B. Open- oder LibreOffice - Eine Katastrophe von Benutzeroberfläche und absolut kein Gespühr für eine grafische Gestaltung dahinter.
Word-Dokumente, die ich in OO oder LO öffne, sehen mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht so aus wie sie in Word aussehen, was für eine Unternehmensübergreifende Zusammenarbeit fatal sein kann.

Dann geht es weiter mit den ganzen Adobe-Produkten. Da ist auf Open Source-basis nicht einmal ansatzweise ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent dabei.
Indesing, Illustrator, Photoshop, Bridge, Premiere usw. unter Linux? Wo denn?

Jetzt könntest du natürlich mit dem Argument "Wine" daherkommen. Aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn in der Grafik-Industrie bin ich zwecks Datenaustausch auf die jeweils aktuellsten Programmversionen angewiesen und kann es mir nicht leisten, mit teilweise Jahre alten Versionen zu arbeiten.



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> und wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal f***** halten.


gleichfalls


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2012)

Die einzige Befürchtung die Newell hat ist die, dass Microsoft an den Gewinnen profitieren möchte, welche Valve für einen minimalen Aufwand in den Schoß fallen.

Das ist natürlich auch der Grund weshalb ihm nach fast einem Jahrzehnt auf einmal urplötzlich einfällt, dass Linux und dessen offenes System eine tolle Sache ist.

Ironischerweise ist Steam genau das Gegenteil davon, also würde es sehr viel besser zu Windows 8 passen als zu irgendeinem anderen Betriebssystem.

Wasser predigen, Wein trinken, Leute für Dumm verkaufen...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass mir Win 8 nicht gefallen hat, sondern das Microsoft z.B. sich das Recht herausnimmt, auch einfach Apps von dem PC löschen zu dürfen. Sowas find' ich schon krass. Allein das sollte schon boykottiert werden.



Und die Frage nach dem warum sie sich das Recht herausnehmen (müssen) stellst du dir nicht?
Und du stellst dir auch nicht die Frage, warum sich Apple und Goolge ebenfalls dieses Recht herausnehmen?

Es ist hier von Apps die Rede, die über den Store bezogen werden, und dafür ist Microsoft nunmal verantwortlich.
Wenn z.B. eine App für eine Sicherheitslücke verantwortlich wäre und sich der Anbieter weigert die Lücke zu patchen, greift MS ein.
Wenn z.B. eine App illegalen Inhalt bereit stellt, muss MS eingreifen können, sonst bekommen sie nämlich den Ärger.

Alle anderen Programme, die du dir installierst, können sie hingegen weiterhin nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## dangee (26. Juli 2012)

für den mündigen user hätte es aber auch eine warnmeldung getan; und wie auch bei ios wird's auch bei win8 Appsore mittel und wege geben für versiertere nutzer


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> ...Und du stellst dir auch nicht die Frage, warum sich Apple und Goolge ebenfalls dieses Recht herausnehmen?....


 Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die Betriebssysteme für den Desktop, oder? Zumindest von den Programmierern für MAC OS von denen ich gelesen habe, konnten die ihre selbst geschriebenen Programme bis jetzt immer nutzen.

Aber vielleicht hat sich da etwas geändert?


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (26. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze sowohl Windows Vista und Windows 7. Beide Betriebsystem sind gut. In einigen punkten gefällt mir Vista sogar besser. Die Vorurteile, die wohl größtenteils immer noch durch die schlechte Releasephase und auf Unwissenheit basieren, nerven mitunter.

Windows 8 kommt mir aber auch nicht ins Haus, zumindest nicht nach jetzigem Stand. Eventuell merzt Microsoft ja in den ersten 1-2 Jahren bissl was aus... hoffentlich gezwungener Maßen.

Linux als Spieleplattform klingt sehr interessant


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (26. Juli 2012)

ganz meine meinung


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die Betriebssysteme für den Desktop, oder? Zumindest von den Programmierern für MAC OS von denen ich gelesen habe, konnten die ihre selbst geschriebenen Programme bis jetzt immer nutzen.


 
Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Es ging darum, dass Microsoft Apps, die im MS Appstore gekauft wurden, auf dem PC jedes Nutzers ferngesteuert löschen kann.
Und das dürfen auch Apple und Google.


----------



## Poockiy (26. Juli 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin kein OS-Fanboy. So lange man so drauf zocken kann wie jetzt bleibe ich bei Windows. Aber wenn Linux wirklich im Kommen ist, wechsel ich lieber. ich habe Ubuntu sowieso schon als Zweitsystem. Ich glaube auch, dadurch, dass Steam auf Linux kommt und hoffentlich auch viele Spiele portiert werden, werden die Hardware-Produzenten dazu gebracht, vernünftige Treiber rauszubringen. Dann kann man Linux auch wirklich als Gaming System einsetzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Und die Frage nach dem warum sie sich das Recht herausnehmen (müssen) stellst du dir nicht?
> Und du stellst dir auch nicht die Frage, warum sich Apple und Goolge ebenfalls dieses Recht herausnehmen?
> 
> Es ist hier von Apps die Rede, die über den Store bezogen werden, und dafür ist Microsoft nunmal verantwortlich.
> ...



Auf meinem PC löscht außer mir niemand irgendwas. Und Apps können ja, *bevor* sie online gestellt werden, überprüft werden.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (26. Juli 2012)

naja es sieht mir schon seltsam aus und ohne den Start Button fehlt mir was.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Es ging darum, dass Microsoft Apps, die im MS Appstore gekauft wurden, auf dem PC jedes Nutzers ferngesteuert löschen kann.
> Und das dürfen auch Apple und Google.


 Ich hätte schwören können, dass ich wenn ich mich nicht irre auf Heise gelesen hatte, dass die gültigen Zertifikate für alle Programme die gestartet werden benötigt würden.

Kann den Artikel aber leider nicht mehr finden, vielleicht betraf das aber doch nur die Programme aus dem Store, dann hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Das bezieht sich auf die RT-Version und die hat bekanntlich herzlich wenig mit Win 8 selbst zu tun..

Bezüglich Heise Suchergebnis:
Heise-Artikel bei Google "versehentlich" gelöscht | heise online


----------



## Joerg2 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bin wahrlich kein Fan von Linux und werde das wohl auch nie (auch wenn ich auch einen Mac habe, aber der Grund, warum der für mich OK ist, kommt gleich). Wenn ich ein OS habe, dann möchte ich nicht so eine von unendlich vielen Hobbyentwicklern nachmittags zusammengebastelteltes etwas (und ja, ich hatte schon Ubuntu), sondern ich möchte eine Software auf die ich mich verlassen kann und bei der im Zweifel eine Firma dahinter steht, die ich wenn was nicht klappt anschreiben kann und von der ich supportet werde. 

Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich nicht glauben, dass Win8 in irgendeiner Hinsicht erfolgreich wird. Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges gutes Wort über Windows 8 gehört und ich weiß auch nicht, welcher professionelle Anwender sich den ganzen Tag auf seinem Desktop mit so einer Tablet-Oberfläche rumschlagen will - ich würd's nicht wollen.

Ganz abgesehen mal davon will ich über mein OS die absolute Kontrolle haben. Ich will nicht, dass irgendeine Firma dann hingeht und auf meinem PC irgendwelchen Kram löscht installiert oder ändert, ohne, dass ich vorher mein OK gebe. So werde ich Win8 wohl auslasssen und in Win9 oder Win10, wenn MS dann mal schön für Vista2...ähm...Win8 auf den Deckel bekommen hat und zurück geht zu den alten Standards kann man noch mal drüber reden.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

Hm. vielleicht liegts ja an meinem Bekanntenkreis, aber ich kenne NIEMANDEN der Linux auf dem Rechner hätte


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf die RT-Version und die hat bekanntlich herzlich wenig mit Win 8 selbst zu tun..
> 
> Bezüglich Heise Suchergebnis:
> Heise-Artikel bei Google "versehentlich" gelöscht | heise online


 Ja, ich hatte das bereits wieder gelöscht.  Ich warte, wie ich es bereits zuvor an anderer Stelle schrieb, einfach die fertige(Test-)Version von Windows 8 ab.
Dann sehe ich ja, ob sich z. B. Programme problemlos auch ohne Zertifikate starten lassen.


----------



## shippy74 (26. Juli 2012)

@Raffnek30000
genau so ist es und weil wir alle keinen Plan haben nutzen wir Windows, da sag ich nur viel Spaß beim Spielen von Aktuellen Titeln auf Linux


----------



## Meckermann (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> z.B. Open- oder LibreOffice - Eine Katastrophe von Benutzeroberfläche und absolut kein Gespühr für eine grafische Gestaltung dahinter.


Finde ich jetzt nicht. Sieht nicht wirklich anders aus, als die von MS-Office bevor sie die mit Ribbons verschlimmbessert haben.



Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Word-Dokumente, die ich in OO oder LO öffne, sehen mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht so aus wie sie in Word aussehen, was für eine Unternehmensübergreifende Zusammenarbeit fatal sein kann.


Word-Dokumente sehen nicht mal in Word so aus wie in Word, wenn das auf nem anderen Rechner ist und da die Einstellungen anders sind. Solange aber kein allzu exotischer Content im Dokument ist, geht nichts verloren.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Juli 2012)

dickes wayne auf windows 8 damit spielen maximal 5 jährige kinder von billiglohn arbeitenden die sich kein richtiges ipad leisten können und linux ? who the fuck is linux?


----------



## Snakemutha (26. Juli 2012)

Mit Software, die die Welt nicht braucht, kennt sich Gabe ja bestens aus.


----------



## coolmodi1 (26. Juli 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> dickes wayne auf windows 8 damit spielen maximal 5 jährige kinder von billiglohn arbeitenden die sich kein richtiges ipad leisten können und linux ? who the fuck is linux?


 
lol..."kein ipad leisten können"...
Typisches Apple Fanyboy gelaber! Kommt außerdem meist von Kindern deren Eltern ihnen die überteuerten Apple Spielsachen für den Pausehof zum posen kaufen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht. Sieht nicht wirklich anders aus, als die von MS-Office bevor sie die mit Ribbons verschlimmbessert haben.


Vor wievielen Jahren war das? Vergleich mal LO mit dem neuen Office 13, da ist LO ein Saustall dagengen und es gibt auch keine Intention dem entgegen zu wirken.



Meckermann schrieb:


> Word-Dokumente sehen nicht mal in Word so aus wie in Word, wenn das auf nem anderen Rechner ist und da die Einstellungen anders sind.



Welche Einstellungen sollen das sein?
Ist die Schrift vorhanden, sieht ein doc oder docx auf jedem Rechner gleich aus. Und vor allem: Alle Bilder und Vektoren sind vorhanden.

Bei LO kommt es doch öfter dazu, dass sich im Dokument ein weisser Rahmen befindet und man dann doch lieber ein fehlendes Bild vermuten sollte, wenn man denn das Glück hat, und der Rahmen ist überhaupt vorhanden.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Juli 2012)

nen apple pro day takes the doctor away 
und auch wenn ich noch nie bei apple zugegriffen hab bin ich außerordentlich gesund und könnte mit meinem blut tote erwecken... aber mein post war dennoch auf die allgemeinheit bezogen denn die gesellschaft greift halt lieber zum ipad als zum toshiba plastiktablet


----------



## Meckermann (26. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Bei LO kommt es doch öfter dazu, dass sich im Dokument ein weisser Rahmen befindet und man dann doch lieber ein fehlendes Bild vermuten sollte, wenn man denn das Glück hat, und der Rahmen ist überhaupt vorhanden.


 
Mit fehlenden Bildern hatte ich noch keine Probleme, habe aber bisher auch nur mit gängigen Formaten zu tun gehabt. docx-Dokumente kann ich aber z.B. mit älteren Word-Versionen gar nicht öffnen mit LO hingegen schon (und bei den wenigen Geleghenheiten wo dies nötig war sogar ohne Fehler, obwohl davor gewarnt wird).
Textverarbeitung sehe ich wirklich nicht als Argument für MS-Office an. Wenn es um Tabellenkalkulation oder Bildschirmpräsentationen geht, kann man schon eher diskutieren...


----------



## Zerth (26. Juli 2012)

Und "warum" soll Windows 8 soooo schlecht sein? Richtige hard facts finde ich hier nicht


----------



## Sleipnir4 (26. Juli 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Mit fehlenden Bildern hatte ich noch keine Probleme, habe aber bisher auch nur mit gängigen Formaten zu tun gehabt. docx-Dokumente kann ich aber z.B. mit älteren Word-Versionen gar nicht öffnen mit LO hingegen schon


Für Word 2003 gibt es von MS das Compatibility-Pack zum gratis-download, damit kann man docx relativ fehlerfrei öffnen.



Meckermann schrieb:


> Textverarbeitung sehe ich wirklich nicht als Argument für MS-Office an.


Das Argument ist nich die Textverarbeitung an sich, sondern das Problem, dass ich sicher sein muss, dass ich das selbe angezeigt bekomme wie mein Kunde.



Meckermann schrieb:


> Wenn es um Tabellenkalkulation oder Bildschirmpräsentationen geht, kann man schon eher diskutieren...


Vor allem bei Präsentationen. Schon alleine wegen Impress würde ich mit den paar Euro für MS Office nicht geizen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Juli 2012)

immer diese lappen die ihren eigenen post plussen hahaha
naja zock ich mal dota 2 weiter weil gabe so cool is


----------



## Bullfrog (26. Juli 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> dickes wayne auf windows 8 damit spielen maximal 5 jährige kinder von billiglohn arbeitenden die sich kein richtiges ipad leisten können und linux ? who the fuck is linux?


 
Echt super, sich erst Mut antrinken und dann rotzbesoffen so einen zusammenhanglosen Schwachsinn lallen......

Aber mal im ernst, konnte Windows 8 über die Uni auf meinen Rechnern installieren. Persönlich halte ich nichts davon. Vor allem, da es mit den gewohnten Bedienelementen bricht, nicht gänzlich, aber genug um den Workflow, welchen man sich über Jahre angeeignet hat, über den Haufen zu werfen. Die Stabilität an sich ging sogar, zumindest besser als Vista in den ersten Monaten. Alles in allem jedoch bleibe ich wohl bei Win7 solange es geht.


----------



## rohan123 (26. Juli 2012)

Na ja ganz klar -  ich werd`s überspringen. Es gitb für mich auch überhaupt keinen einzigen Grund von 7 aus 8 zu wechseln. Hoffentlich war 7 nicht das letzte beste Betriebssystem von MS.


----------



## Lokinchen (26. Juli 2012)

ich denke auch, dass es an der zeit ist alternativen zu windows zu suchen. wer will schon auch kacheln spielen. sorry, aber win8 lässt mich zittern vor scham (fremdschäm ms gegenüber). linuy könnte schon helfen ,wenn darauf endlich alle spiele und programme laufen, und hier ist genau der haken. ich persönlich lasse win8 sicher sausen und warte auf win7 nr.2 oder alternativen. ist mir doch egal ob ms, linukx oder apple. hauptsache es macht spass damit zu arbeiten und die games laufen. valve macht das schon gut, die denken für die zukunft.


----------



## JCFR (26. Juli 2012)

Über windows ist schon so viel schlechtes gesagt worden und es besteht dennoch weiter. 
TRotz aller Schwächen werde ich wohl dennoch Microsofts Betriebssystem treu bleien, bin ich doch damit aufgewachsen und habe gelernt, mit seinen Tücken zu leben und mich ihrer zu erwehren. 
Ich selbst werde  den 8er allerdings ebenso aussitzen wie ich's mit Vista getan habe. 
Apps in allen Ehren, aber sowas gehört aufs Smartphone oder den Tablet und hat im guten alten PC nix zu suchen. 

Was Linux anbelangt... nun, mit den Jahren ist mir aufgefallen, dass es in seiner Bedienung und Präsentation dem alten Windows doch erstaunlich angepasst hat.
wie war das nochmal mit dem "gut geklaut ist besser als schlecht selbst erfunden"? 
Es bleibt wohl eine Geschmackssache und eine Frage, welche Ansprüche man an ein Betriebssystem hat. 

Was den SPieler betrifft... nun, der ging Microsoft doch in den letzten Jahren am Allerwertesten vorbei.  die kennen nur noch ihre XBox und vergessen ihre Wurzeln.
Dafür erhalten wir unausgegorenen Quatsch wie "Windows Live"... schade, sollte W8 doch anfänglich ein windows für Gamer werden.
Ein Tablet-Win brauch ich aber nicht.


----------



## Joerg2 (26. Juli 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Und "warum" soll Windows 8 soooo schlecht sein? Richtige hard facts finde ich hier nicht


 Hier nicht, aber die Fakten, die Win8 schlecht machen, hat MS ja in den letzten Monaten zu genüge gezeigt:



Windows 8 kann von Haus aus keine DVDs abspielen, da ihm die Codecs fehlen
Die tabletartige "Metro"-Oberfläche
Mehr "Ribbons", z.B. im Explorer (diese Leisten, die in Office 2010 schon keiner wollte)
MS Fähigkeit auf meinem PC Apps zu löschen, etc. - und wenn die Tür einmal offen ist, wer weiß dann schon, was die noch alles könnten, auch wenn sie's nicht machen. Aber für sensible Firmengeheimnisse wär das ein Nogo.
usw. usw.


----------



## Morathi (26. Juli 2012)

Windows 7 funktioniert einwandfrei, für mich das beste Windows das ich je genutzt habe. Ich habe noch kein einziges Argument gesehen das für Windows 8 spricht. Von daher: Das wird sterben wie Vista.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

templartassadar schrieb:


> Unser komplettes Schulnetzwerk ist mit Debian aufgesetzt. Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die "älteren Generationen" mit wenig Ahnung von der Materie damit schlecht zurechtkommen. Im Grunde funktioniert es einwandrei, aber so wird z. B. Open Office als "blödes Linux" verunglimpft "bei Windows geht das viel besser" Und ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund: Die Menschen sind einfach Windows viel zu sehr gewöhnt und wollen aus Prinzip nicht mit anderen OS arbeiten.
> 
> ps: Da unser Netzwerkadmin die Schule verlässt bekommen wir wieder Windows was ich sehr schade finde


Hm, Open Office, ist zwar schön dass das alles öffnet und so...
Aber ich bin wegen dem Präsentationsprogramm davon wirklich einmal ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz extrem kurz vorm absoluten ausrasten gewesen. Ich war echt kurz davor in der Vorlesung aufzustehen und mein Notebook gegen die Wand zu schmettern.
Ich wollte nur für unterschiedliche Folien unterschiedliche Hintergründe haben... Das geht auch super einfach  Einfach Hintergrund festlegen, er fragt auch ob er das für alle Folien einstellen soll, ich wähle nein. Herrlich, schwups hatte ich meine Hintergründe alle richtig. Projekt gespeichert, alles ist gut, geschlossen, wieder geöffnet. UND ALLE HTINERGRÜNDE WAREN GLEICH! Ich hab so viel rumprobiert, Masterseiten festgelegt, was auch immer. Es hat immer geklappt, und sobald man es gespeichert hat und wieder geöffnet hat, waren die Hintergründe alle gleich  Der Weg den ich dann per googlen gefunden habe, war sooo kompliziert, da wäre man NIE im LEBEN drauf gekommen! Zumutung sowas -.- 
Naja, Word ist auch ziemlich nervig teilweise, vor allem was das platzieren von Grafiken angeht... grauenhaft, plötzlich ist das ganze Dokument verrückt, oder verzerrt ohne Grund etc. 
Naja, InDesign verschafft da Abhilfe.






Joerg2 schrieb:


> Hier nicht, aber die Fakten, die Win8 schlecht machen, hat MS ja in den letzten Monaten zu genüge gezeigt:
> 
> Windows 8 kann von Haus aus keine DVDs abspielen, da ihm die Codecs fehlen
> Die tabletartige "Metro"-Oberfläche
> ...



Das mit den DVDs ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Gibt doch genug Leute, vorallem jüngere Leute mit Studentenwohnungen oder so, bei denen der PC gleichzeitig der Fernseher ist.
Die Metro-Oberfläche ist doch egal, man kann doch einfach zum Fenstermodus wechseln udn hat wieder nen normalen Desktop. Ich glaube nicht dass die Metro-Oberfläche dann jedes mal wieder auftaucht wenn man ein Fenster schließt oder so. 

Aber was??? MS kann Apps auf dem PC löschen??? Das hab ich garnicht mitgekriegt oO Das wäre echt ein Nogo für alle Firmen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Aber was??? MS kann Apps auf dem PC löschen??? Das hab ich garnicht mitgekriegt oO Das wäre echt ein Nogo für alle Firmen...


 
Windows 8: Kill Switch - Umstrittene Funktion lässt Microsoft ungefragt Apps auf dem PC löschen


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (26. Juli 2012)

Ich warte leider heute noch auf den glorreichen Tag, an dem ich alle Games auf Linux zocken kann.. Nie mehr Windoof...


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (26. Juli 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Hier nicht, aber die Fakten, die Win8 schlecht machen, hat MS ja in den letzten Monaten zu genüge gezeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-vlc player runtergeladen und das wars
- metro oberfläche ist geschmackssache wems nicht gefällt der nimmt einfach den desktop
-"Wer die Ribbons zusammenklappt, hat sogar mehr Platz als bisher." (golem.de)
-Das wird sich sicherlich noch klären und wenn doch nicht  dann kann mans einfach als extra ansehen von dem man kein gebraucht macht
-usw.usw kann ich auch sagen bei den vorteilen die sich meiner meinung nach aus windows 8 ergeben


----------



## MMOGamer75 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Sehr viele Leute urteilen über Windows 8 ohne es je getestet zu haben. Ich mache mir immer selbst ein Bild. Nach den ersten Infos und Bildern hab ich gedacht... WTF soll das denn sein?  ... Jetzt habe ich seit erscheinen die Release Preview auf meinem Rechner und muss sagen, dass ich es nicht mehr gegen Windows 7 eintauschen will. Warum?
 Ich nutze meine. PC hauptsächlich zum zocken oder um mit Office zu arbeiten. Und das klappt alles Super. Windows 8 ist sehr schnell, der neue Windowsexplorer mit der neuen Ribbon Leiste bringt viele Funktionen in direkten Zugriff die zuvor nicht so komfortabel erreichbar waren. Auch Kopiervorgänge wirken sind schneller und die Anzeige ist viel Übersichtlicher. Der neue Task Manager macht ebenfalls eine gute Figur. Zur Kompatiblität sei gesagt, dass ich bisher KEINE Probleme habe, alles läuft Super performant. Klar die Metro-Oberfläche  macht bestimmt nur mit Touchbildschirmen richtig Spaß. Aber Metro ist eine neue Funktion und es heißt ja nicht Windows 8 = Metro. Nach dem Rekordverdachtigen Hochfahren Bedarf es einen Tastendruck auf die Windowstaaste und schon hat man seinen Desktop wieder. Wo ist der Startbutton? Genau das habe ich auch gedacht, aber mal ehrlich wer nutzt ihn in Windows 7 wirklich? Ich habe die Suche im Startbutton genutzt und diese Suche ist in Win 8 sogar besser geworden.

Fazit: viele machen Win 8 sehr schlecht obwohl sie es noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum getestet haben. Und letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache. So war es schon immer und so wird es immer bleiben. Microsoft versucht halt mit Win 8 einen ähnlichen Weg einzuschlagen wie Apple mit iOS. Ein OS für alle Geräte und ich finde dass MS auf den richtigen Weg ist.


----------



## Tumblin (27. Juli 2012)

Ich sag jetzt mal nichts zu Valve, Gabe, Linux bla.
Aber in einem kann ich Gabe zustimmen: Windows 8 ist schrott


----------



## SchoPinator (27. Juli 2012)

Also über Windows 8 kann ich leider nichts sagen da ich es nicht getestet habe, aber was Linux angeht hat Newell recht. Es gibt einfach kaum Spiele für Linux wodurch dieses Betriebssystem für viele Nutzer unattraktiv ist was ich sehr schade finde, denn es ist ein wirklich schönes Betriebssystem mit vielen Funktionen. Es wäre demnach sehr löblich wenn Valve an einer Steamversion für Linux arbeitet und alle Spiele dann auch noch darauf laufen.


----------



## Dentagad (27. Juli 2012)

Versteh ich auch nicht was viele hier labern. Habt ihr W8 schon getestet?
Ich wette W8 ist nix anderes als ein W7. Hab mir letztens Screenshots angeschaut vom normalen design und kein unterschied erkennen können.

Was also ist bis jetzt an Windows 8 schlecht (ausser das Metrodesign das man aber eh nicht nutzen muss)? Erstmal ordentliche kritikpunkte nennen und nicht soetwas.



@*Shadow_Man:*

Das klingt schonmal eher nach einem negativ Punkt. Das heist also MS kann kontrollieren was man auf dem Rechner hat und Apps sprich programme löschen wenn sie nicht dem orginal vorliegen?
Der Store ist ebenso ein nachteil. Aber scheinbar wird der ja fleissig von den Apple leuten genutzt. W8 wird also eher ein "geschlossenes" System werden wie eine "Konsole" (oder eben wie die Produkte von Apple).

Wie sich das auswirken wird wird sich aber erst noch zeigen. MS kann leider alles lenken wie sie möchten. Kauft man einen neuen Laptop ist meistens das neuste Windows dabei.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> -vlc player runtergeladen und das wars
> - metro oberfläche ist geschmackssache wems nicht gefällt der nimmt einfach den desktop
> -"Wer die Ribbons zusammenklappt, hat sogar mehr Platz als bisher." (golem.de)
> -*Das wird sich sicherlich noch klären und wenn doch nicht  dann kann mans einfach als extra ansehen von dem man kein gebraucht macht*
> -usw.usw kann ich auch sagen bei den vorteilen die sich meiner meinung nach aus windows 8 ergeben



Du denkst der Kill Switch ist ein EXTRA? Das ist jetzt hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juli 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Der Store ist ebenso ein nachteil. Aber scheinbar wird der ja fleissig von den Apple leuten genutzt. W8 wird also eher ein "geschlossenes" System werden wie eine "Konsole" (oder eben wie die Produkte von Apple).


 Richtig. Store.... so ein Schrott. Aber wenn ich das hier  richtig verstanden habe, ist der Store für Apps für die Metro oberfläche.
Wenn Windows jemals so einen Scheiß macht mit einem geschlossenem System... Das gute an Windows ist einfach, man kann für JEDEN Wunsch irgendein Programm finden, es gibt einfach ALLES  Letzens hab ich ein Programm entdeckt, mit dem man 2 Mauszeiger haben kann, jeweils von einer Maus gesteuert die am PC angeschlossen ist. Lustig wenn man zu zweit arbeiten will ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht was viele hier labern. Habt ihr W8 schon getestet?
> Ich wette W8 ist nix anderes als ein W7. Hab mir letztens Screenshots angeschaut vom normalen design und kein unterschied erkennen können.
> 
> Was also ist bis jetzt an Windows 8 schlecht (ausser das Metrodesign das man aber eh nicht nutzen muss)? Erstmal ordentliche kritikpunkte nennen und nicht soetwas.
> ...



Außerdem gibt es bei dem Betriebssystem ja auch sowas wie Account und Online-Zwang. Um den Appstore und die Apps nutzen zu können, musst du dich mit deinem Account einloggen. Es geht zwar auch ein Offline Profil, aber dann sind einige Sachen nicht nutzbar.
Und wegen der Apps. Wenn du die dort herunterlädst und Microsoft meint dann, diese App würde gegen ihre Bedingungen verstoßen, dann können sie sie nicht nur aus dem Appstore löschen, sondern auch von deinem PC, ohne dass du was dagegen machen kannst.
Ich weiß nicht, wie andere das sehen, aber ich betrachte die ganze Entwicklung in dem Bereich mit großer Sorge. Irgendwann darfst du nur noch den PC anmachen und alles andere bestimmt irgendeine Firma. Traurig.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (27. Juli 2012)

Was genau ist eigentlich die Idee hinter Win8?
Die Vereinheitlichung von Smartphone und PC?
Welchen Vorteil haben apps im Vergleich zu "normalen" Programmen?
Wie wärs mit einem OS, das fast nur in einer Cloud existiert? Wär doch lustig. kann man sich ja mal vornehmen, Cloud ist doch in. Okay, funktionieren würde es nicht, aber trotzdem...

Wird wohl genauso laufen wie mit Vista: 1000 "tolle Innovationen" die den PC noch unbenutzbarer machen und nach 2 Jahren Pseudo-Beta kommt dann die nächste Version raus, die die gravierendsten Fehlentwicklungen ausgebügelt hat.
In Form eines neuen OS.
Das man sich wieder kaufen muss.
Sobald Steam (oder sonstwer) dafür sorgt, dass man auf Linux richtig zocken kann bin ich raus...


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es bei dem Betriebssystem ja auch sowas wie Account und Online-Zwang. Um den Appstore und die Apps nutzen zu können, musst du dich mit deinem Account einloggen. Es geht zwar auch ein Offline Profil, aber dann sind einige Sachen nicht nutzbar.
> Und wegen der Apps. Wenn du die dort herunterlädst und Microsoft meint dann, diese App würde gegen ihre Bedingungen verstoßen, dann können sie sie nicht nur aus dem Appstore löschen, sondern auch von deinem PC, ohne dass du was dagegen machen kannst.
> Ich weiß nicht, wie andere das sehen, aber ich betrachte die ganze Entwicklung in dem Bereich mit großer Sorge. Irgendwann darfst du nur noch den PC anmachen und alles andere bestimmt irgendeine Firma. Traurig.


 
Gefällt mir auch nicht, was ich da von dir lese.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es bei dem Betriebssystem ja auch sowas wie Account und Online-Zwang.


Nein, beim Betriebssystem gibt es keinen Online-Zwang.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Um den Appstore und die Apps nutzen zu können, musst du dich mit deinem Account einloggen. Es geht zwar auch ein Offline Profil, aber dann sind einige Sachen nicht nutzbar.


Unglaublich oder, dass Programme, die Daten online speichern müssen, auch ein entsprechendes Konto voraussetzen.
Hast du dir diejenigen Apps auch mal angesehen? Skydrive und sogar die Mail-App verlangen ein Benutzerkonto.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und wegen der Apps. Wenn du die dort herunterlädst und Microsoft meint dann, diese App würde gegen ihre Bedingungen verstoßen, dann können sie sie nicht nur aus dem Appstore löschen, sondern auch von deinem PC, ohne dass du was dagegen machen kannst.


Denkst du auch mal nach, wenn du etwas schreibst?
Apps schaffen es überhaupt nur in den MS Appstore, wenn sie nicht gegen die MS Bedingungen verstossen.
Wenn diese Apps aber im Nachhinein Illegale Inhalte bereitstellen, oder Sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich werden, muss sie Micorosoft entfernen können.
Glaubst du wirklich, MS macht sich diesen zusätzlichen Aufwand freiwillig, weil es so toll ist, dafür laufend Geld ausgeben zu müssen?



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie andere das sehen, aber ich betrachte die ganze Entwicklung in dem Bereich mit großer Sorge. Irgendwann darfst du nur noch den PC anmachen und alles andere bestimmt irgendeine Firma. Traurig.


Und wie kommst du auf diese Hirnrissige Idee?
Wohl nicht dadurch, dass man mit dem MS-App-Store überhaupt nichts zu tun haben muss, man diese Kachel bequem deaktivieren kann und man alle seine Programme wie bis jetzt auch daher beziehen kann, wo man möchte.
Also woher kommt diese Idee?


----------



## Slyne (27. Juli 2012)

@Sleipnir4
Hast du dir mal die Lizenzbedingungen von Win 8 angesehen?
Microsoft räumt sich in diesen unverschämt viele Rechte ein, die die Privatsphäre stark einschränken...
Nun zu dem was Shadow gemeint hat:
Mal angenommen du hast dir Software runter geladen, die vlt. moralisch etwas flexibler ist. 
Wenn nun Microsoft meint, dass diese Prog. oder Dateien gegen deren Bedingungen verstoßen oder allgemein nicht rechtens sind, dürfen sie einfach von deren Zentrale aus Sachen auf deinem Rechner löschen, sprich Win 8 telefoniert permanent nach Hause....

Ich glaube, dass Microsoft das bereits angepasst hat, aber versuchen kann mans ja mal. 

Es gibt noch mehrere Gründe warum ich mir Win 8 nicht kaufen werde, denn irgendwann leben wir in einem riesen Glashaus wo große Firmen mehr über uns Wissen als wir selbst....traurig.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

Slyne schrieb:


> @Sleipnir4
> Hast du dir mal die Lizenzbedingungen von Win 8 angesehen?
> Microsoft räumt sich in diesen unverschämt viele Rechte ein, die die Privatsphäre stark einschränken...


Wie Apple oder Google auch.



Slyne schrieb:


> Nun zu dem was Shadow gemeint hat:
> Mal angenommen du hast dir Software runter geladen, die vlt. moralisch etwas flexibler ist.
> Wenn nun Microsoft meint, dass diese Prog. oder Dateien gegen deren Bedingungen verstoßen oder allgemein nicht rechtens sind, dürfen sie einfach von deren Zentrale aus Sachen auf deinem Rechner löschen, sprich Win 8 telefoniert permanent nach Hause....



Was soll ich dazu sagen? Das ist schlichtweg Blödsinn und zwar von Anfang bis Ende.
Das ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass nur einer irgend einen Schwachsinn schrieben muss und 1000de plappern es nach und schon wird es zum Fakt.

Du kannst dir absolut jedes Programm runterladen, egal ob es gegen sämmtliche MS Nutzungsbedingungen oder Lizenzvereinbarungen verstöst, und Microsoft kratzt das nicht die Bohne.
Auch können sie diese seltsamen Programme unter keinen Umständen von irgendwelchen Rechnern löschen.

Diese Angesprochene Lizenzvereinbarung, die so eindeutig und einfach beschrieben, aber trotzdem einfach nicht verstanden werden will, bezieht sich auf die Apps im MS Appstore, für die MS grade stehen muss, falls diese etwas illegales anbieten.

Genauso wie Google und Apple.


----------



## Slyne (27. Juli 2012)

Okay wenn dem so ist entschuldige ich mich für die Fehlinformation.
Aber zu dem "Wie Apple oder Google auch." wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?
Einer fängt mit so nem "mist" an und andere ziehen nach, das ist schon schlimm genug. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich Microsoft mit dieser "neuen Masche" auf die Schnautze legt.  Ugly


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

Slyne schrieb:


> Okay wenn dem so ist entschuldige ich mich für die Fehlinformation.
> Aber zu dem "Wie Apple oder Google auch." wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?
> Einer fängt mit so nem "mist" an und andere ziehen nach, das ist schon schlimm genug.
> Ich hoffe, dass sich Microsoft mit dieser "neuen Masche" auf die Schnautze legt.  Ugly



Mal daran gedacht, dass weder Apple noch Google noch Microsoft es sich aussuchen können?
Vielleicht ist das eine rechtliche Absicherung gegen Klagen die durch die Apps dritter auch den Anbieter selbst treffen könnten?

Welchen Vorteil bietet dieser "Killswitch"? Welchem Zweck sollte er sonst dienen?


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir absolut jedes Programm runterladen, egal ob es gegen sämmtliche MS Nutzungsbedingungen oder Lizenzvereinbarungen verstöst, und Microsoft kratzt das nicht die Bohne.
> Auch können sie diese seltsamen Programme unter keinen Umständen von irgendwelchen Rechnern löschen.


 
Ja, MS ist eh recht kulant teilweise finde ich. So viele Leute haben Windows 7 gecrackt/kopiert, und die können auch noch alle Updates laden , also kostenloser MS Support ^^ da taucht höchstens mal die Meldung auf, dass man "Opfer einer Falschkopie geworden sein könnte".  In Thailand, hat nen Kumpel erzählt, könne man in Geschäften die "Windows 7 no Activation real Version" für umgerechnet 99 Cent mitsamt Hülle kaufen, und das funktioniert wohl auch alles. MS vermutet wohl, dass die Leute die WIndows kopieren dann das System dauerhaft nutzen, und es später kaufen, wenn sie z.B. erwachsen sind und Geld haben.
Oder MS verschenkt 120 (!) verschiedene Produkte, inklusive der aktuellen Office Suite und Windows 7 Professional an Studenten wie bei uns... Im Ernst, wir haben bis letztes Semester nur 120€ Studiengebühr im Semester bezahlt, allein Office und Windows 7 ist das Wert


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> ....Welchen Vorteil bietet dieser "Killswitch"? Welchem Zweck sollte er sonst dienen?


 Das ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich. Aus dem gleichen Grund weshalb Apple beim iPhone ein geschlossenes System anbietet. Sie wollen an dem Verkauf von digitalem Content mit verdienen.

Genau deshalb ist Newell besorgt und macht sich auf einmal für Linux stark. Was ja vor Windows 8 nicht der Fall war und der Zeitpunkt dafür ist meiner Meinung nach mit Sicherheit kein Zufall.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> -vlc player runtergeladen und das wars


 Den VLC Player für Windows habe ich nie gebraucht und das ist auch nicht der Punkt: Der Punkt ist, dass Windows 7 DVDs ganz nativ abspielt (ja, sogar OS X - und das ist in Bezug auf Formate von Haus aus ja nicht so gesegnet - spielt DVDs von Haus aus ab) und Windows 8 das nicht mehr kann - ein technischer Rückschritt.



> - metro oberfläche ist geschmackssache wems nicht gefällt der nimmt einfach den desktop


Die meisten (privaten) Anwender wären immerzu bereit für etwas neues - wenn sich dem Anwender dadurch Vorteile bieten. Die Metro-Oberfläche allerdings bietet auf dem Desktop schlichtweg keine solchen.
Jeder Schwachsinn, den man nie benutzt, kostet mich Zeit (und damit auch Geld in einer professionellen Umgebung). Vielleicht ist dir ja das GOMS-Modell ein Begriff. Damit lässt sich berechnen, was mich sowas im Jahr kostet - ich habs zugegebenermaßen nie selbst berechnet, aber wenn man die Verbreitung von Windows nimmt (als übertriebenes, aber auf die Kosequenzen hinweisendes Beispiel sei angenommen, dass alle Windowsrechner geupdated werden) und davon ausgeht, dass diese Metro-Oberfläche im beruflichen Kontext ohnehin total überflüssig ist, geht der dadurch verursachte "Schaden" schnell mal in die Milliarden.



> -"Wer die Ribbons zusammenklappt, hat sogar mehr Platz als bisher." (golem.de)


Super. 2 cm mehr Platz und dafür ist mein Workflow zerstört. Ribbons  waren in Office schon keine dolle Idee, weil man mit so einfallsreichen  Reiterbezeichnungen wie "Start" nie weiß, ob das gerade gebrauchte  Feature nun unter "Start" oder vielleicht im zum Feature gehörigen  "Format" bereich ist. Hätten Sie mir neben den Ribbons auch noch meine  schöne, alte Leiste mit den Dropdownlisten gelassen, hätt ich nichts  gesagt, aber als Ersatz sind die Dinger einfach umständlich.



> -Das  wird sich sicherlich noch klären und wenn doch nicht  dann kann mans  einfach als *extra* ansehen von dem man kein gebraucht macht


Bitte sag, dass das ein Scherz ist !



> -usw.usw kann ich auch sagen bei den vorteilen die sich meiner meinung nach aus windows 8 ergeben


Bisher hast du aber noch keinen einzigen Vorteil geliefert


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Nein, beim Betriebssystem gibt es keinen Online-Zwang.



Wenn man doch nur online alle Inhalte nutzen kann, dann ist das klar ein Online-Zwang, wenn auch durch die Hintertür.




> Unglaublich oder, dass Programme, die Daten online speichern müssen, auch ein entsprechendes Konto voraussetzen.
> Hast du dir diejenigen Apps auch mal angesehen? Skydrive und sogar die Mail-App verlangen ein Benutzerkonto.


Ähja, dagegen hab ich doch gar nichts gesagt.



> Denkst du auch mal nach, wenn du etwas schreibst?
> Apps schaffen es überhaupt nur in den MS Appstore, wenn sie nicht gegen die MS Bedingungen verstossen.
> Wenn diese Apps aber im Nachhinein Illegale Inhalte bereitstellen, oder Sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich werden, muss sie Micorosoft entfernen können.
> Glaubst du wirklich, MS macht sich diesen zusätzlichen Aufwand freiwillig, weil es so toll ist, dafür laufend Geld ausgeben zu müssen?


Ändert aber nichts an der Aussage, dass sie an deinem Rechner rumpfuschen können. Wenn jemand in dein Haus eindringen würde und einfach eine Software aus deinem Regal nimmt, dann würde dir das ja auch nicht gefallen. Sowas ist quasi virtueller Hausfriedensbruch.

Diese ganze Entwicklung in dem Bereich zeigt, dass die Firmen immer mehr  die Kontrolle und Überwachung über den Kunden wollen. Wem das jetzt  immer noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.

Und ich glaube, dass ist das was Gabe Newell auch so stinkt. Dass diese Firmen nicht nur an ihren Produkten mitverdienen wollen, sondern immer rigidere Vorschriften machen, wie ein Spiel veröffentlicht werden darf. 




> Und wie kommst du auf diese Hirnrissige Idee?
> Wohl nicht dadurch, dass man mit dem MS-App-Store überhaupt nichts zu tun haben muss, man diese Kachel bequem deaktivieren kann und man alle seine Programme wie bis jetzt auch daher beziehen kann, wo man möchte.
> Also woher kommt diese Idee?


Wenn ich alles Mögliche deaktivieren muss, um ein anständiges Betriebssystem haben zu können, für was brauch' ich es dann überhaupt? Da kann ich gleich, was ich auch machen werde, gänzlich darauf verzichten.


----------



## ING (27. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man doch nur online alle Inhalte nutzen kann, dann ist das klar ein Online-Zwang, wenn auch durch die Hintertür.


versteh ich nicht, der market hat doch nichts mit den funktionen des os zu tun? das os läuft ganz normal im vollem umfang offline, wenn du in den market willst brauchst du ne online verbindung, ist genauso als ob du dir ein programm ausm netz laden willst, dazu bracuhst du auch internet. oder steam, da musste auch online sein wenn du dir ein spiel laden willst...

mit dem market ist es nichts anderes, es ist eine optionale plattform (im gegensatz zu apples itunes) denn man wird sich vermutlich alles auch so ausm netz laden können. und es geht auch nur um apps und widgets für die metro oberfläche die vorrangig nur auf mobile geräten verwendet werden, die ganzen richtigen programmen wie die von adobe etc. wirds darüber nicht geben.

win8 ist demnach jetzt das gleiche wie andriod oder ios, ein os das auch für mobile devices geeigent ist und einen markt mit apps dafür bereitstellt. wie gesagt, die metro oberfläche ist für mobiles gedacht, auf dem desktop sollte man es ausstellen, dauert ca. 5 sekunden 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles Mögliche deaktivieren muss, um ein anständiges  Betriebssystem haben zu können, für was brauch' ich es dann überhaupt?  Da kann ich gleich, was ich auch machen werde, gänzlich darauf  verzichten.


noch nie ein spiel gekauft bei dem du die steuerung anpassen musstest?


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, der market hat doch nichts mit den funktionen des os zu tun? das os läuft ganz normal im vollem umfang offline, wenn du in den market willst brauchst du ne online verbindung, ist genauso als ob du dir ein programm ausm netz laden willst, dazu bracuhst du auch internet. oder steam, da musste auch online sein wenn du dir ein spiel laden willst...
> 
> mit dem market ist es nichts anderes, es ist eine optionale plattform (im gegensatz zu apples itunes) denn man wird sich vermutlich alles auch so ausm netz laden können. und es geht auch nur um apps und widgets für die metro oberfläche die vorrangig nur auf mobile geräten verwendet werden, die ganzen richtigen programmen wie die von adobe etc. wirds darüber nicht geben.
> 
> win8 ist demnach jetzt das gleiche wie andriod oder ios, ein os das auch für mobile devices geeigent ist und einen markt mit apps dafür bereitstellt. wie gesagt, die metro oberfläche ist für mobiles gedacht, auf dem desktop sollte man es ausstellen, dauert ca. 5 sekunden


 Dem kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen, es ist eben nicht alles nur für Mobiles gedacht. Der Anfang wurde aber eigentlich bereits bei Windows 7 gemacht mit dem ganzen Live Kram wie z. B.:


> "Windows Live Mail" ist fast schon ein Pflicht-Programm für alle Nutzer  von Windows 7, da in dem Vista-Nachfolger kein Mail-Programm wie Outlook  Express mehr enthalten ist.


Aber warten wir es einfach mal ab, momentan kann man wohl sowieso nur mehr oder weniger spekulieren.


----------



## Kaiser2110 (27. Juli 2012)

Das wird Garantiert wieder eine Punktlandung von Microsoft.(Negativ gemeint)
Hallo Microsoft, ich hab eine Tastatur und eine Maus am PC hängen,da brauch ich keine Kacheln.(Oh doch vielleicht für ins Bad. ggg)


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2012)

Kaiser2110 schrieb:


> Das wird Garantiert wieder eine Punktlandung von Microsoft.(Negativ gemeint)
> Hallo Microsoft, ich hab eine Tastatur und eine Maus am PC hängen,da brauch ich keine Kacheln.(Oh doch vielleicht für ins Bad. ggg)


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn man so die diversen Mimimis so durchließt:
Wann kam eigentlich der Trend auf, das man ungeliebte Features bei einem Programm benutzen muss und sie nicht mehr einfach ignoriert?

Das man es nicht mag, ok, das ist eine eigene Meinung, aber viele schreiben lieber ein Mimimi wo man meinen könnte das es Pflicht wäre jedes Feature zu nutzen


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man doch nur online alle Inhalte nutzen kann, dann ist das klar ein Online-Zwang, wenn auch durch die Hintertür.


 
Dann mach deine Behauptung jetzt bitte konkret und nenn mir "Inhalte" von Win8, die den von dir behaupteten Online-Zwang untermauern.

@MisterSmith
für Vista und den Vista-Nachfolger schenkt dir Microsoft anstelle von Outlook das etwas aufgebohrtere Windows Live Mail.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (27. Juli 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> -Das wird sich sicherlich noch klären und wenn doch nicht dann kann mans einfach als extra ansehen von dem man kein gebraucht macht
> 
> Bitte sag, dass das ein Scherz ist !


Ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt.
Ja es ist wäre eine Schweinerei wenn Windows wirklich dieses "Kill-Switch" System durchsetzen würde. Aber ich hab noch genug vertrauen in Windows  um zumindest zu hoffen das MS das noch abändert.
Und wenn doch nicht dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach das ganze App system  als feature ansehen von den man kein gebraucht macht wodurch sich soweit ich weiß ja keine nachteile zu windows 7 ergeben.



Joerg2 schrieb:


> -usw.usw kann ich auch sagen bei den vorteilen die sich meiner meinung nach aus windows 8 ergeben
> 
> Bisher hast du aber noch keinen einzigen Vorteil geliefert


schnellere bootzeiten bzw allgemein bessere Performance 
(was meiner Meinung nach ein sehr sehr wichtiger Punkt, so war doch das Haupargument gegen vista doch  immer seine Performance)
allgemein sicherer ( z.b durch hauseigenen pdf reader oder vorinstallierten anti viren programm)
das kachelsystem kann bei privat nutzer durchaus punkten weil man schnell und einfach die programme aufrufen kann die im alltäglichen gebrauch sind und z.b schauen ob man emails bekommen hat nur mit einem blick auf Metro
taskmanager
reset funktion 
vernetzbarkeit/kompatibilität von windows smartphones/tablets/pc/laptops 
"windows to go"


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> schnellere bootzeiten bzw allgemein bessere Performance
> (was meiner Meinung nach ein sehr sehr wichtiger Punkt, so war doch das Haupargument gegen vista doch  immer seine Performance)



Nun also den Punkt überspringe ich mal, denn da warte ich lieber auf die finale Version, um das zu beurteilen. Außerdem hab ich da mit meiner SSD ohnehin kein Bedürfnis. Jedes Worddokument bekomme ich schneller geöffnet, als ich gucken kann - aber gut, wenns stimmt könnte das für einige HDD-User eventuell ein Vorteil sein.



> allgemein sicherer ( z.b durch hauseigenen pdf reader oder vorinstallierten anti viren programm)


 Kein System ist sicher. Theoretisch ist auch Mac OS X "sicherer" als Windows, weil die absolute Zahl der Viren kleiner ist - dennoch würde ich da auch nicht ohne Firewall unterwegs sein wollen. Ob Windows nun eine neue Antivirensoftware hat oder nicht ist da unerheblich. Auf eine eigene sollte man in meinen Augen ohnehin nicht verzichten.



> das  kachelsystem kann bei privat nutzer durchaus punkten weil man schnell  und einfach die programme aufrufen kann die im alltäglichen gebrauch  sind und z.b schauen ob man emails bekommen hat nur mit einem blick auf  Metro


Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass keiner den lieben langen Tag lang die Metro nutzt, geht das genausoschnell, wie wenn ich statt Metro GMail oder Outlook öffne - ein Klick.



> taskmanager


Zugegeben weiß ich hier nicht, was du mir sagen möchtest.



> reset funktion


Ist so ein Feature, dass ich weder brauche, noch benutzen würden. Die einzigen Szenarien, die mir da als Use-Case einfallen würden wären Verkauf des PCs (was ich noch nie gemacht habe) oder Virenbefall - und dann würde ich immer komplett neu aufsetzen.



> vernetzbarkeit/kompatibilität von windows smartphones/tablets/pc/laptops


Ist doch bei 7 auch schon gegeben. Mein iPhone synct sich drahtlos und ohne Aufforderung mit meinem PC, und genauso kann ich mit Outlook alle Termine auf mein Blackberry (oder anderes Telefon) syncen.



> "windows to go"


Auch hier würde mir der Use-Case fehlen und wahrscheinlich macht booten vom Stick dann auch den eventuellen Performanceschub zunichte - wie viele PCs haben immerhin schon USB3.0 und wie viele Menschen einen USB3 Stick. Solange das nicht etabliert ist, ist das wieder eins der Features, die zwar eine nette Idee sind, aber noch nicht den Realitätscheck überleben.
Und für alles, was ich doch auf anderen PCs brauche gibts Clouds. iCloud, Skydrive, Dropbox, etc.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> ...



Das ist eine schöne Aufstellung, warum *DU* das alles nicht brauchst.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> ....@MisterSmith
> für Vista und den Vista-Nachfolger schenkt dir Microsoft anstelle von Outlook das etwas aufgebohrtere Windows Live Mail.


 Das Geschenk bekäme ich sogar als noch XP Nutzer. Aber nur mit einer Live ID Registrierung, also wie Shadow_Man sagte, wird ein Account benötigt oder es geht zumindest in diese Richtung.

Ich habe übrigens beim manuellen Windows-Update dieses Geschenk dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das Geschenk bekäme ich sogar als noch XP Nutzer. Aber nur mit einer Live ID Registrierung, also wie Shadow_Man sagte, wird ein Account benötigt oder es geht zumindest in diese Richtung.


 
Und wo hast du dieses Gerücht her?
Windows Live Mail erfordert eben keine Live ID und kann mit praktisch jedem beliebigen Mail-Anbieter genutzt werden.
Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze auch Windows Live Mail und hab da meine GMX-Adressen drin.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Und wo hast du dieses Gerücht her?
> Windows Live Mail erfordert eben keine Live ID und kann mit praktisch jedem beliebigen Mail-Anbieter genutzt werden.
> Wie kommst du darauf?


 Okay, dann war das möglicherweise ein anderes Live Programm. Ich habe jetzt extra ein Windows Update gemacht, aber es werden mir überhaupt keine Live Programme mehr angeboten?

Das war irgend so ein Paket, da war auch ein Mail Programm dabei. Ich schätze mal, weil das bei mir bei der letzten Reparatur von XP auf automatische Windows Updates umgestellt wurde, ist es jetzt installiert oder MS hat das geändert bzw. bietet es nicht mehr an.

Da stand bei der Beschreibung ganz sicher das eine Live ID benötigt wird, deshalb habe ich es ja auch nicht installiert.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das ist eine schöne Aufstellung, warum *DU* das alles nicht brauchst.


 Sehe ich anders. Ich habe zwar hier und da mal ein paar Beispiele, aber wenn du bspw. Outlook durch Thunderbird oder iPhone durch Galaxy S3 ersetzt, sollte das in meinen Augen mehr oder minder auf einen Großteil der User zutreffen.


----------



## dickdurstig (27. Juli 2012)

die diskussionen sind lustig aber ich muss imgroßen und ganzen joerg recht geben der normale user bruacht kaum eine der funktionen 
des weiteren sieht man win 8 einfach schon allein wegen der oberfläche an, dass dekstops überhaupt nicht die zielgruppe waren, das ding ist von grund auf ein betriebssystem dass eig für pads und co produziert wurde und mir eher wie ne schlechte portierung aufen pc rüberkommt, dass man schon allein um ein dokument zu öffnen in den klassik wechselt sagt alles, nochmehr sagt, dass metro standard ist
mit der performance und der bootgeschwindigkeit bezweifel ich das seht stark, vista war dafür das beste beispiel und 7 war für mich eigentlich nur die final von vista sprich, dass was eig hätte released werden müssen aus raffgier aber nicht getan wurde
fazit ist, dass man bei xp oder 7 bleiben sollte wenn win8 rauskommt und sich dann lieber win9 sprich win8final wenns sein muss kaufen sollte


----------



## Netzblockierer (28. Juli 2012)

Endlch mal ein CEO, der sagt, was sache ist.

Windows NT8 ist echt nur gehyped - eigentlich ist das alles seit NT nur Geldmachererei, da schlichtweg nur Updates und mehr Eyecandy!

Sowie Steam unter Linux nativ gut läuft, könnte man sich ja dann endlich eine Zockkiste mit freier Betrtiebssystemwahl entscheiden... Und dann werden auch nVida & ATi endlich frie Treiber nachliefern, die ihren Karten 100% Rumms ohne DirectX geben... OpenGL ist schließlich OS-neutral!

Win8 würd' ich in die Tonne kloppen... Vermisse (abgesehen von der Hardware) meinen alten Windows-95-PC... Bei dem hatte Microsoft noch Butter bei den Fischen gegeben!


----------



## Tommykocher (28. Juli 2012)

Das einzige wofür ich windoof benutze ist zocken... Alles andere mach ich mit Linux...
Windoof hat den Titel "betriebsystem" in meinen Augen nicht verdient... Es ist seit Win 3.11 eine wild zusammengezimmerte Kathastrophe!!!!
Wenn Linux "ENDLICH" auch pc spiele in Angriff nimmt ist windoof für mich gestorben...


----------



## ING (28. Juli 2012)

Netzblockierer schrieb:


> Windows NT8 ist echt nur gehyped....


findst? ich seh eigentlich nur wie alle sagen das es scheiße wird, ist eher ein anti-hype


----------



## Sleipnir4 (28. Juli 2012)

Tommykocher schrieb:


> Das einzige wofür ich windoof benutze ist zocken... Alles andere mach ich mit Linux...
> Windoof hat den Titel "betriebsystem" in meinen Augen nicht verdient... Es ist seit Win 3.11 eine wild zusammengezimmerte Kathastrophe!!!!



Respekt, du bist wirklich Mutig, Windows eine zusammengezimmerte Katastrophe zu nennen und als Gegenbeispiel Linux zu bringen.

Kein OS wirkt nach Aussen so zusammengeschustert wie Linux. Und zwar wirklich jedes Derivat davon.

Hättest du jetzt OSX als Gegenbeispiel genannt - OK. Aber Linux?

Wirklich nicht.


----------



## mrhit77 (28. Juli 2012)

hahaha 
ja mal ehrlich, windows 8 eine katastrophe? warum so früh. das müsste schon seit 10 jahren kommen  windows ist und war schon immer schrott. das problem ist einfach das microsoft absuluter marktführer ist und alles und jeder sich daran zu orientieren hat, weswegen der gelieferte mist hingenommen wird. es kann ja garkein konkurenzprodukt entstehen, da die ganze welt auf windows eingestimmt ist


----------



## MMOGamer75 (29. Juli 2012)

Es ist immer wieder lustig wie sich unsere lieben Linux User über MS aufregen und es schlecht machen. Fakt ist, es müsste eine Menge passieren, damit sich Linux als vollwertiges Spiele- und Firmen-Betriebssystem durchsetzt. Da wird auch ein Linux unterstützendes Steam von Herrn Newell nichts dran ändern. Klaro hat Linux seine stärken, genau wie alle anderen Betriebssysteme auf dem Markt ihre stärken in Teilbereichen haben. Fakt ist jedoch, dass Microsoft´s Windows das am meisten verbreitete Betriebssystem ist. 

Thema Win8:
Viele Punkte, die in diesem Thread als "scheisse", "schlecht" oder wie auch immer bezeichnet werden sind doch entweder Geschmacksache oder von Nichtwissenden aufgeschnappt worden. Dass WIndows 8 sehr schnell ist (nicht nur beim Booten), jetzt mehr die Power deines PC´s ausnutzt, einen besseren und übersichtlicheren Windows Explorer (Ribbons sei dank) / Task Manager hat, uvm. liest man leider kaum. 

Was mich etwas wundert, bzw. was mir zeigt, dass die meisten hier nicht *einmal* in Win 8 reingeschaut haben ist, dass komischerweise immer die gleichen negativen Punkte genannt werden. Oder sind das wirklich alle negativen Punkte? 
Ich denke MS ist sich sehr wohl bewusst, dass es sehr viele User geben wird, die Win 8 nicht mögen werden oder sehr ablehnend sein werden, denn laut der Presse rechnet MS nicht mit einem Hype oder schnellen Erfolg von Win 8. Metro hin oder her, wenn ich an unerfahrene User denke, die nicht viel Ahnung haben, ist doch Metro ne tolle sache. Jeder kann mit iPad oder iPhones umgehen, weil es einfach und intuitiv ist. 
Sollte MS den AppStore weiter aufbohren und qualitativ hochwertige Software dort anbieten, wird diese Benutzergruppen meiner Meinung nach sehr dankbar sein. Ja ich muss ein Account haben um dort einkaufen zu können, aber Apple User haben sich auch damit abgefunden und so wird es auch früher oder später bei Windows sein. Es ist etwas "neues" in der Windows-Welt und deshalb ist das geschrei groß. Und wenn ich es nicht nutzen will, dann ignoriere ich einfach Metro. Fertich.
Dass MS schädliche Software, die im MS Store gekauft wurden, löschen kann finde ich nicht schlimm. Wenn ich diese Software weiter nutzen will gibt es mit Sicherheit im Netz eine Freeware, die gleiche oder ähnliche Funktionen hat. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen den AppStore zu nutzen. 

Das Thema "der Gläserne" PC ist auch so eine Sache. Natürlich möchte ich aus Datenschutz Sicht nicht, dass man meine Daten ausspionieren kann. Aber es gibt schliesslich auch noch Gesetze an die sich auch ein MS halten muss. Es wird NIE der Fall eintreffen, dass MS z. B. meine Dokumente oder ähnliches aus rechtlicher Sicht einsehen darf. Die technische Seite ist eine andere. Was Sie mit Sicherheit dürfen ist zu prüfen ob du eine legale oder illegale Windows oder Office Version installiert hast. Und dass ist aus meiner Sicht deren gutes Recht. Das ist jedoch nur meine Meinung.
Herr Newells Steam ist ja auch nicht besser wenn es um das Thema Onlinezwang und Datenschutz geht. Ich bin auch nicht sicher, was Steam so alles ausliest. Aber auch hier gilt, ICH HABE DIE WAHL. Ich kann mir die Games auch beim Händler meines Vertrauens als boxed Version kaufen anstatt online über Steam.

Mein Wort zum (auf die Uhr schiel) Sonntag:
JEDER HAT DIE WAHL. Wenn Ihr Win 8 nicht mögt (und ihr habt es getestet und wisst wovon ihr meckert), dann bleibt bei Windows 7 und wartet auf ein Windows 9 oder 10 oder bleibt bei Linux. Wenn Ihr nicht wollt, dass MS Programme von Eurer Platte löscht, installiert keine Programme aus dem AppStore oder bleibt bei Windows 7 oder Linux. Wenn Ihr keine Metro-Oberfläche wollt und Euch nach dem Boot ein Tastendruck bzw. klick schon zu viel ist, bleibt bei Windows 7 oder Linux. IHR HABT DIE WAHL. MS hat sich für diesen Weg entschieden und wird ihn gehen, denn auch wenn es wie Windows ME ein Fehltritt wird (wa sich nicht glaube), kann MS das locker finanziell verkraften. AMEN... lol


----------



## ShawnS (29. Juli 2012)

Alle Steam Spiele auf Linux und ich werfe sofort sämtliche Windows Datenträger aus dem Fenster. Würde mir Geld und Nerven sparen
Zusammengekleister etc. mag alles stimmen - stört mich aber nicht da man bei Linux halt auch ganz gut selbst mitkleistern kann. Windows nutze ich ohnehin fast nur zum spielen/surfen. Seit WinME zumindest.
Warum jetzt alle auf Win8 rumhacken statt einfach bei 7 zu bleiben ist mir auch unklar - Kathastrophe? Dann lass es halt.... Windows 8 hat ja jetzt nix so gravierend neues wie DX10/11 bei Vista/7 - Entwickler werden sich auch damit anfreunden und die Welt geht jetzt auch nicht unter wegen einem neuen Windows - vieleicht der PC aus - das weiß man bei Microsoft ja nie so genau - 

Linux etc. wird erst eine Alternative wenn Windows nicht bei fast jedem PC dabei ist - OttoNormalanwender installiert sich sicherlich kein Linux wenn Windows dabei ist.
Glücklicherweise nehmen die Zahlen in dieser Hinsicht ab. Wenn die generelle Abhänigkeit von Windows mit ihrem neuen OS noch mehr sinkt wäre der Markt auf alle Fälle mal wieder interessanter.


----------



## TheClayAllison (30. Juli 2012)

Ich bleib bei Win7. Von mir aus könnt ihr euch auf der 8 austoben und Microsoft dabei helfen die Kinderkrankheiten zu beseitigen bis die verbesserte Win9 kommt


----------



## Dentagad (1. August 2012)

Hab es mal installiert und bin gerade seit Tagen dabei mich einzufinden. So schlecht wie alle sagen ist es mit sicherheit nicht. W8 hat mehr neuerungen als W2000 bis W7 bis jetzt.

Es ist ganz einfach eine kleine "Apple ios" kopie mit Store und ähnlichem schnickschnack. Was daran nun schlecht ist weis ich nun wirklich nicht. Natürlich fehlt noch so einiges (wie apps, ordentliches Tutorials und noch viele benutzerfreundliche einstellunge) aber das hatte ios am anfang natürlich auch nicht. Das wird sich spätestens mit W9 eh erledigt haben. Der ersteindruck ist zwar sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es sieht sehr sehr schick aus und nicht so altbacken wie W7 (standart einstellungen)
Ich nutze ebenso ein Ipad und komme damit bestens klar. Wird aber uach mal Zeit das sich Windows grundlegend ändert. Ist weiterhin das schlechteste OS heutzutage.

Klar ist es schlecht für Steam, Blizzard und andere. Warum wohl? Weil wenn W8 standart ist  (und das wird es eh in paar Jahren weil jeder bei einem neuPC ein W8  haben wird) kauft man logischerweise nicht mehr bei Steam/blizstore ein sondern im  appstore von W8. Das ist das was Valve damit bemängelt. Die Geldgeier  haben angst das sie Geld an MS verlieren. Der eine Geldgeier jammert über den anderen Geldgeier


----------



## Muckimann (1. August 2012)

Also irgendwie kann man dem guten Gabe nich ganz über den Weg trauen. Der betreibt doch wieder mal nur feinsten Populismus um PR für sein Steam zu machen.
Diese ganze Sache erinnert mich daran, dass Gabe mal sagte, die PS3 sei absolut ungeeignet für Steam, viel zu restirktiv und sowas wolle Valve nich unterstützen. Letztes Jahr(?) is er dann auf der E3 PK von Sony rumgesprungen und plötzlich war die PS3 toll, weil Portal 2 auf dieser Plattform rauskam.
Jetzt ist (das neue) Windows Scheiße und zufälligerweise wird Steam grade für Linux umgesetzt.


Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass nur weil Steam auf Linux(-Distributionen) läuft, deswegen nicht automatisch jedes Spiel auch auf Linux Rechnern spielbar ist


----------



## Raptor (2. August 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Klar ist es schlecht für Steam, Blizzard und andere. Warum wohl? Weil wenn W8 standart ist  (und das wird es eh in paar Jahren weil jeder bei einem neuPC ein W8  haben wird) kauft man logischerweise nicht mehr bei Steam/blizstore ein sondern im  appstore von W8. Das ist das was Valve damit bemängelt. Die Geldgeier  haben angst das sie Geld an MS verlieren. Der eine Geldgeier jammert über den anderen Geldgeier


Warum sollte das so sein. Der AppStore ist ja nur Zusatz von Windows 8. Die Werbung für SteamSpiele erhalten Spieler doch nach wie vor, denn Steam-Spiele müssen sie nach wie vor über Steam starten.



Muckimann schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kann man dem guten Gabe nich ganz über den Weg trauen. Der betreibt doch wieder mal nur feinsten Populismus um PR für sein Steam zu machen.
> Diese ganze Sache erinnert mich daran, dass Gabe mal sagte, die PS3 sei absolut ungeeignet für Steam, viel zu restirktiv und sowas wolle Valve nich unterstützen. Letztes Jahr(?) is er dann auf der E3 PK von Sony rumgesprungen und plötzlich war die PS3 toll, weil Portal 2 auf dieser Plattform rauskam.
> Jetzt ist (das neue) Windows Scheiße und zufälligerweise wird Steam grade für Linux umgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Ich denke du hast Recht. Wenn ich die Aussage auf AllThingsD richtig interpretiere hat Gabe bzw. Valve vor eine neue Plattform zu entwickeln, die laut Gabe's Aussage offen sein soll und in der durch Aktionen von Leuten/Menschen/Spielern Werte für Spieler geschaffen werden sollen. 
Natürlich ist dann Windows 8 ein Dorn im Auge, wenn dort ein AppStore eingeführt wird, der auch Spiele etc. führt. Dafür das Windows8 auf einmal nicht mehr so offen oder nicht offen wie Windows 7 ist habe ich noch keinen Beweis gesehen.


----------



## Kwengie (9. August 2012)

also diese Aussage von Microsoft, daß sich die PCs wie Smartphones verhalten sollen, ist riesiger Mist, weil ein Smartphone einen PC nie ersetzen kann.
Schon alleinig aus diesem Grunde fällt das Betriebssystem bei mir unten durch und ich würde es auch nicht geschenkt bekommen wollen.



> Windows-PCs sollen sich zunehmend verhalten wie Smartphones, die nur sehr selten gebootet werden, auf Knopfdruck zur Verfügung stehen und es Nutzern sehr einfach machen, online zu gehen.




Quelle:
http://www.golem.de/news/windows-8-die-neuerungen-unter-der-haube-1208-93719.html


leider hat der gute Mann auch nicht dran gedacht, daß die Stromkosten nach oben gehen, wenn ich den Rechner Tag und Nacht Laufen habe. Ein Smartphone ist kein PC und ein PC ist kein Smartphone. Das Smartphone ersetzt eher den Pocket-PC und nochnichtemal ersetzt es diesen für mich wertvollen Helfer.
Mein Pocket Loox N560 ist neben meinem Nokia E7 immer noch im Einsatz.
Ich finde, ein PC ist immer noch komfortabler in der Bedienung als es ein Smartphone sein kann.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> leider hat der gute Mann auch nicht dran gedacht, daß die Stromkosten nach oben gehen, wenn ich den Rechner Tag und Nacht Laufen habe. Ein Smartphone ist kein PC und ein PC ist kein Smartphone. Das Smartphone ersetzt eher den Pocket-PC und nochnichtemal ersetzt es diesen für mich wertvollen Helfer.
> Mein Pocket Loox N560 ist neben meinem Nokia E7 immer noch im Einsatz.
> Ich finde, ein PC ist immer noch komfortabler in der Bedienung als es ein Smartphone sein kann.


 
öhm
Also eigentlich meint der nicht, das man einen Rechner ewig laufen soll, sondern in den Ruhezustand versetzt wird
Und natürlich wird ein Smartphone keinen Rechner ersetzen können, alleine weil der Bildschirm viel zu klein ist


----------



## Kashrlyyk (7. November 2012)

Noch jemand der Gabe zustimmt: Der  "chief technology officer" von Croteam: The Escapist : News : Serious Sam Studio Exec Joins Anti-Windows 8 Chorus


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2012)

nru weil einer zustimmung bekommt, heißt das nicht, das der auch richtig liegt


----------



## Raptor (8. November 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Noch jemand der Gabe zustimmt: Der  "chief technology officer" von Croteam: The Escapist : News : Serious Sam Studio Exec Joins Anti-Windows 8 Chorus


 Tja und er schreibt teilweise auch nur Blödsinn. Wenn er von den LiveTiles und dem UI der Apps spricht hat er nicht wirklich verstanden, dass Windows 8 zwei Kerne hat: Den Desktopbereich und den App-Bereich. Der Desktopbereich ist einfach gesagt ein verbessertes Windows 7 und funktioniert so wie man Windows kennt. Hier kann jede X-beliebige Software installiert und verwendet werden, diese kann mit den Richtigen Installation in jeder Programmiersprache sein die von Windows unterstützt wird (.NET-Sprachen, Java, Native C++ usw.). Man kann im Desktopbereich auch WindowsRT verwenden, dann ist die Applikation aber nur ab Windows8 verwendbar.

In dem Bereich der Apps ist dies nicht möglich, hier muss zwingend Windows RT verwendet werden, egal welche Programmiersprache verwendet wird. Außerdem kann die Oberfläche nur mit XAML (Einer ähnlich XML basierter Skriptsprache) und HTML entwickelt werden. Der Kern der Anwendung kann jede Programmiersprache sein, die Windows RT unterstützt, dies sind aktuelle die .NET-Sprachen und C++. Der Bereich der Apps ist wenn man ihn genauer betrachtet auch mehr für Touchbedienung optimiert, dies wird sich meiner Meinungn nach auch nicht ändern.

Die Befürchtung das Microsoft in Zukunft den Desktopbereich nicht mehr unterstützt ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben. Sollte Microsoft den Desktopbereich nicht mehr unterstützen wird ein zukünftiges Betriebssystem floppen. Ein Windows ohne Desktop wird sich bei normalen PC's nicht durchsetzen können. Dies heißt, das im normalen Anwenderbereich die Leute es nicht kaufen werden. Im Firmenbereich trifft dies erst Recht zu. Warum sollten die Firmen auf ein Windows ohne Desktop umsteigen? Wenn nur ein auf Touchbedienung optimiertes Windows rauskommt würde neue Hardware in den Firmen benötigt, dies würde bei einem Durschnittspreis von 1000€ pro Person z.B. bei Siemens z.B. 410 Millionen Euro kosten. Dies werden die Firmen nicht mitmachen und sich lieber nach Alternativen umschauen und das wäre für Microsoft eine Riesengefahr.
Microsoft wird wenn vermutlicher zwei Windowssystem in Zukunft rausbringen, eines für Tabs etc. und eines für herkömmliche PC's. Generell stellt sich die Frage warum Microsoft die jetzige Strategie von einem Betriebssystem für alles ändern sollte, ich glaube nicht das MS das macht, zumal mit Windows8 ein sehr guter Ansatz da ist. Kein Konkurrent hat ein Betriebssystem für PC's, Tablets und Smartphones (Windows Phone 8 basiert auf Windows RT bzw. Windows 

Das Gemecker über die Zertifizierung etc. ist totaler Blödsinn. Hier muss man sich Fragen ob es andere App-Stores anders machen. Steam macht es nicht anders. Zwar gibt es hier keine Zertifizierung, aber hier kommen auch nur Spiele und Anwendungen rein, wenn Valve sein OK gibt. Bei Steam kann ich nicht einfach so meine Anwendung hinzufügen. Genauso ist es bei allen anderen App-Stores, seien sie nun von Apple, Google, EA (Origin) oder sonst einem Anbieter. Jetzt Microsoft vorzuwerfen, dass sie einen ähnlichen Store eröffnen ist einfach nur fadenscheinig. Besonders Gabe Newell macht sich wenn man das näher betrachtet total lächerlich mit seinen Forderungen. Wenn er wirklich offene Stores haben will, dann soll er auch Steam öffnen. Aber einem Konkurrenten das vorzuwerfen, das man selber praktiziert ist für mich nur scheinheilig und lächerlich.

Man kann darüber nachdenken ob man sich für die Zukunft von Windows sorgen macht oder nicht. In meinen Augen besteht die Gefahr nicht. Denn Windows hängt extrem auch vom Firmenumsatz ab, hier sind aber noch alle Anwendungen auf PC's programmiert. Darüber hinaus ist es eine Stärke von Windows, das es mehr oder weniger offen war. Offen bedeutet in Fall Windows jeder kann seine Anwendung für Windows programmieren und der Anwender kann die Anwendungen installieren die er will. Sollte Microsoft von diesem Prinzip abrücken werden Firmen wie der Privatanwender sich nach Alternativen umschauen bzw. erst gar nicht wechseln und dann hat Microsoft ein Riesenproblem. Dies weiß Microsoft genauso und alle bekannten Roadmaps und Strategien deuten nicht darauf hin, dass es in Zukunft Windows nur noch mit AppStore und ohne Desktop geben wird.


----------

